# Geld von Paysafecard abgebucht obwohl nix gekauft



## ЯoCaT (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine sehr komische geschichte die ich euch erzählen will und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,
Alles fing an als ich heute mir die zwei Spiele Killingfloor und Magicka kaufen wollte ich also in den steam shop
beides in den einkaufswagen wie immer. Nun habe mein Paysafecard code eingegeben bla etc auf kaufen geklickt
und PENG "transaktion fehlgeschlagen" nun das geilste das Geld ist weg aber nicht der betrag und nicht von steam
sondern von ein paar cent weniger und von "Global Collect BV" was auch immer das ist. ich also steam support an geschrieben
aber da ich eh weis das es nichts bringen wirt wollte ich euch mal fragen. Kann ich irgentwas machen?


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

Tja, entweder steam meldet sich ncoh oder dein code wurde gehackt... Beim code gehackt kann man eig nix machen, du sollst die eig sofort nach dem kauf einlösen


----------



## ЯoCaT (26. Dezember 2011)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Tja, entweder steam meldet sich ncoh oder dein code wurde gehackt... Beim code gehackt kann man eig nix machen, du sollst die eig sofort nach dem kauf einlösen


 wie kann man einen paysafecode hacken?
edit: hab sie am 19.12 gekauft und die abbuchung erfolgte genau wie der kauf auch am 26


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2011)

War das das erste mal?
Dann dürfte es normal sein ich würde mal etwas warten, dann sollte das Geld drauf sein.
Wat auch bei mir so als ich das erste mal eine PSC und Steam benutzt habe.
Dort wat zumindest der gleiche name im Feld, darüber wicklt Steam scheinbar ab.


----------



## TFTP100 (26. Dezember 2011)

ЯoCaT schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man einen paysafecode hacken?
> edit: hab sie am 19.12 gekauft und die abbuchung erfolgte genau wie der kauf auch am 26



Keys können immer gehackt werden. Die sagen ja auch extra man soll die schnell einlösen.


----------



## ЯoCaT (26. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> War das das erste mal?
> Dann dürfte es normal sein ich würde mal etwas warten, dann sollte das Geld drauf sein.
> Wat auch bei mir so als ich das erste mal eine PSC und Steam benutzt habe.
> Dort wat zumindest der gleiche name im Feld, darüber wicklt Steam scheinbar ab.


 also habe des mal gegooglet und dort karm iwas von wegen wow abzocke dazu wens der selbe betrak wäre ok kanns verstehen warn aber ein paar cent weniger. ist net mein erstes mal ,dazu wäre es geil weil killing floor so schön günstig war


----------



## ЯoCaT (26. Dezember 2011)

Edit:sry fail post


----------



## turbosnake (26. Dezember 2011)

Dann würde ich warten, dann sollte das Geld da sein.
Die Firma gibt es scheinbar 2 mal, einmal richtig und einmal "falsch", also würde ich mich 1-2 Std gedulden und schauen was passiert.

Poste die Antwort ruhig und beutze mit die bearbeiten funktion,


----------



## ЯoCaT (26. Dezember 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Dann würde ich warten, dann sollte das Geld da sein.
> Die Firma gibt es scheinbar 2 mal, einmal richtig und einmal "falsch", also würde ich mich 1-2 Std gedulden und schauen was passiert.
> 
> Poste die Antwort ruhig und beutze mit die bearbeiten funktion,


nee die haben jetzt gesagt ich soll ein screenshot davon machen das werde ich jetzt mal tuhn und den das schicken


----------



## jensi251 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte das auch. Habe den Screen direkt mitgeschickt und die haben mir das als guthaben aufgeladen. Nur leider war der deal dann schon vorbei.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Dezember 2011)

Ist das Geld mitleweile da?


----------



## Skyrimfreak2012 (27. Januar 2014)

wie kann mann einen screenshot zu denen schicken?


----------



## dsdenni (28. Januar 2014)

Skyrimfreak2012 schrieb:


> wie kann mann einen screenshot zu denen schicken?



Snipping Tool?

Edit: Übrigens ist mir auch mal soetwas passiert ich hab einfach einen Screenshot von den PSC-Details zu dem Support geschickt und dann kam das Geld


----------

